# Last chance to order Latex.........



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just a reminder to all of you haunters that live in areas of the country where the temps go below freezing. They don't ship latex during times of below 32 degree temps. It ruins the latex. This may be your last chance to order for those midwinter projects. We buy from cementex.com. We order the expired latex at $15 a gallon. It's great for our general purpose project needs.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

15 bucks a gallon??!

Is that stuff good for making masks?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi DR. M, I believe it's whatever latex is on their shelf and past it's shelf life. I've found it to be usable for most projects, although I won't guarantee that it's either molding latex, slip latex or whatever. You have to buy it as for use in general applications.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

thanx Vlad..I guess it's you get what you pay for..I'll take my chances...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Dr. M., I've been using the expired latex from Cementex for a little over a year now. I mainly use it for making latex heads, latexing wire creations using cotton and papertowelling and I love it. I've never had a problem with it. Each gallon I've purchased has been smooth and consistent with each order. When I ordered my first gallon of the expired stuff, the company told me that it has a chance of having lumps in the latex but only once did I find a quarter sized non useable lump. It is also reccomended that you don't open the container and work from the gallon bucket. I take approx. 1 pint of liquid latex out at a time and place it in an air tight container to work from. If you expose the liquid latex to air for any length of time it will harden.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

When is the last day that you can order it? I live in Chicago, so it will get below 32 here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

There is no exact last day that I know of, unless Cementex sets one. They're great people to work with, just call and ask.


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

I wish I had read this before my recent purchase of latex.

This is what I purchased a gallon of

Leinweber's Liquid latex is a styrene-butadiene rubber latex additive, not acrilic.

It's a milky non-ionic polymer emulsion.

I am not familiar with the many different types of latex so could someone tell me what if anything this is good for? I've used mold building latex from the store before and I remember what it set up like this stuff is like...colored water. So far I'm not impressed.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi MJ, it seems you've gotten your hands on an additive, and not a latex designed for use of and by itself. some quick googling seems to indicate that it's uses are more designed to increase the elasticity of whatever it's added to.


----------

